# Undecided



## Razors (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi I bought this the other day was told its a serraselmus rhombeus anyone know 



 thanks tony


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi...I can't make a real cut.. but i think its a Rhom...Nice fish though...!!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

rhomb. what type is always a mystery unless you know where she came from. but def a rhombeus


----------

